#  > Engineering Studies Abroad - Study Abroad! >  > Study in UK - Study abroad in UK - MS in UK >  >  Applications invited for Undergraduate LLB Scholarships 2013 by Birmingham Law School

## Engineering_Updates

Opportunity to study at University of Birmingham, one of the top leading universities in UK. Applications are invited by Birmingham Law School, UK for the undergraduate LL.B Scholarships 2013.

Birmingham Law School will be offering a number of Scholarships to international applicants for the following LL.B programs:

1. LL.B(Bachelor of Laws)
2. LL.B with Business
3. LL.B with French
4. LL.B with German

Scholarship Details:

Undergraduate LL.B Scholarships grants cover 3,000 per annum for study in the UK.

Eligibility Criteria:

International students with overseas fees status who have applied for one of the above courses and placed Birmingham as firm choice by Friday 28 June 2013.

To retain the excellence Scholarship students must gain a minimum of a 2:1 (60 %+) in each year of study. Should these grades not be achieved the scholarship will be withdrawn for the remainder of the program.

For more details on eligibility criteria, please click here.

How to Apply:

Eligible applicants should fill an online scholarship application.

Important Dates:

Application deadline: Friday, June 28, 2013.

Visit here for more information on Birmingham Law School - Undergraduate LL.B Scholarships 2013: http://www.birmingham.ac.uk/schools/law/courses/llb/scholarships.aspx





  Similar Threads: Applications invited by Wells Mountain Foundation, US for WMF Scholarships 2013-14 Applications invited for International Scholarships 2013 by University of Westminster Applications invited for Graduate Scholarships 2013 by SNAME, US Applications invited for MIDS-Managed Scholarships 2013 by Geneva Law School and GIID Applications invited for Dr. Manmohan Singh PhD scholarships 2013

----------

